# Well Done on 6000 posts Wojtek!



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2008)

Good on yer mate, keep the info rolling in...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2008)

Woooohoooo......Wojtek! I look forward to the next 6000!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice going, Wojtek.... you're onna roll !

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Sep 4, 2008)

Top stuff Mate! The way Wayne's going he wont be far off joing Wojtek.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2008)

Ya'll are some posting fiend's!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2008)

Top Notch!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## spit5 (Sep 4, 2008)

Gaduła


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh wow...I haven't noticed I got over 6000 posts. Life is brutal... but with you here the time flies faster twice.

Thanks to all of you guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 4, 2008)

I shall drink to the next 6000. Burp!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2008)

Congrats Wojtek


----------



## JugBR (Sep 5, 2008)

congrats and continues with the good job soldier !


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes Sir......

THX to all.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 5, 2008)

top work wojtek! 6000 posts full of useful knowledge and information, heres to the next 6000!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2008)

THX


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice job Wojtek, and SE speaks the truth!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2008)

That's very kind of you Cory.Thank you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2008)

Agree with SE, Wojtek! Your posts are seldom if ANYTHING but useful information...

Here's another drink to your health and the next 6000 just as interesting posts!

CHEERS Brother!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2008)

You make me really better Jan.Thank you.


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2008)

keep rippin it up Woj, good for you and congrats.........


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you very much Erich. Glad to be here with you all together.


----------



## seesul (Sep 7, 2008)

congrats wojtek.
what´s your wife opinion on the time spent on this forum


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Roman.

As I know she always considered all my computers as her rivals.But now she likes to look around the Net and I have to share my PC with her.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2008)

So, will it be a Mr and Mrs Wurger here soon then?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2008)

He he he.... it is rather impossible.My wife doesn't speak English so it would be hard for her to understand what we talk about here.Besides she is not interested in aviation mostly.


----------

